# B.Auratum Growth Rate - Any ideas ?



## Straight-Up (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi!

I'm still pondering what to get for my second spider, but would really love one of these, does anyone know the speed ofwhich these grow ? I don't want something REALLY slow lol!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Pretty sure their slow, like 4-5 years to mature. Don't quote me on it though.:lol2:


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

If they are anything like smithi's, emeila's, etc would imagine they are slow growing, im getting a couple of spiderlings from guy and just grow them on. I found someone in Germany who has a couple 4" auratum and really wanted them but he doesnt want to ship from germany to UK in winter weather and said be best to wait until April when the weather gets more appropriate. If you can get slings best going for it as I very rarely see adults or even juvies available.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

In my experience B. auratum are the quickest growing brachypelma. Also, in my opinion, they are the best looking! :2thumb:

The one I used to have (from sling to sub adult) was a good feeder and moulted on a regular basis, with out long drawn out fasting periods.

Cant go wong with Brachypelma auratum : victory:


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Jamie said:


> In my experience B. auratum are the quickest growing brachypelma. Also, in my opinion, they are the best looking! :2thumb:
> 
> The one I used to have (from sling to sub adult) was a good feeder and moulted on a regular basis, with out long drawn out fasting periods.
> 
> ...


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

spider_mad said:


> If they are anything like smithi's, emeila's, etc would imagine they are slow growing...


Nope, they're not 



Jamie said:


> In my experience B. auratum are the quickest growing brachypelma. Also, in my opinion, they are the best looking! :2thumb:
> 
> The one I used to have (from sling to sub adult) was a good feeder and moulted on a regular basis, with out long drawn out fasting periods.
> 
> Cant go wong with Brachypelma auratum : victory:


Precisely! Definitely the most beautiful Brachy, and also the fastest growing. Males mature in 18-24 months average, females at 3-4 years.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

That's interesting as there are spiderlings available from Virginia cheeseman and some other sites but nobody seems interested in them and presumed that they were put off with being potentially slow growing but if they grow as quick as albopilosum then I cant wait to get my spiderlings next week.


----------



## Straight-Up (Jul 18, 2009)

Which other sites are selling them ? VC's seem VERY dear....


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Invert Supplies: Tarantulas, Spiderlings & Juveniles

Well the are selling juvies at £40 but depends on how big the juvies are or what size they consider to be juvies


----------



## Straight-Up (Jul 18, 2009)

Ah thankyou very much!  I'll be keeping hold of that link!


----------

